# albino or lutino?



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

just a quick question what is the difference between a white faced lutino and an albino cockatiel ... there is someone here that is selling 'albino' cockatiels and i wonder if they are actually wf lutino's?

i think his knowledge was a little sketchy thus why i ask ...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

"Albino" is an incorrect name for whiteface lutino.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

ty enigma, i thought as much, he claimed the lutino's still had pale yellow feathers and these albino's were completely snow white with red eyes and no colour in beak, so wasnt sure, dont think i would buy any birds off him either way though :s


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well his description is correct, he just doesn't realize how the mutation was produced. But you're right, that's not a great sign.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There are lots of people out there who don't understand the mutations very well and think that albino is the correct term for a whiteface lutino. It's a sign that the breeder is ignorant in this respect at least, but it isn't proof that he doesn't take proper care of his birds.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

oh he does take good care of them, but I think because he has so many varieties he doesnt know alot about any of them ... but they all seem happy birds, albeit in very small cages  

Still think i will steer clear


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

if you have a wf lutino with black eyes what is it combined with then?
and i agree with others wf lutino is also sometimes referred to as a albino


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> if you have a wf lutino with black eyes what is it combined with then?


Not a WF lutino...its a clear pied.


----------

